# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  ZXW Dongle

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
ZXW Dongle *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:        *ZXW Dongle with software gives access to diagrams for different devices.**ZXW Dongle* with software gives access to diagrams 
for different devices, such as iPhone, iPad, Nokia, LG, Samsung, 
BlackBerry, Sony, Sony Ericsson, Motorola, HTC *. Zillion x Work (ZXW) 
dongle is an indispensable device in your mobile phone’s circuit board 
repair business. In order to get access to circuit diagrams you have to 
use other software called “Black Fish” (comes with ZXW software).   
You can also download the software from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   
How to change language in the software       To be able to use *ZXW Dongle* you will need a computer connected to the Internet, otherwise software will not work.   
Each *ZXW Dongle* can be registered up to five times (on five different computers).    *Important*: ZXW and Black Fish software will be 
activated for one year from the moment of first launch. After that 
period is expired you will have to purchase new activation in order to 
use the software. Please be aware that all upcoming updates for this 
product are not free!    *Supported models ZXW:**iPhone*: 7 Plus, 7, SE, 6S, 6S Plus, 6 Plus, 6, 5c, 5S, 5, 4S, 4, 3GS, 3G, 1 B, 1 A*iPAD*: iPad mini4, iPad mini3, iPad Air2, iPad mini2, iPad Air, iPad4, iPad mini, iPad3, iPad2*Samsung B-series*: B9120, B7732, B2700, B289, B2100*Samsung N-series*: Note5(N920A), Note5(N920G), 
Note Edge(N915F/G), Note4(N910F), Note4(N9109W), Note4(N910U), 
Note3(N9005), Note3(N9006), Note3(N9009), Note2(N719), Note2(N7100)*Samsung Galxy-series*: Galaxy S7 Edge, Galaxy S6 
Egde, Galaxy S6(G920V), Galaxy S6(G9280), Galaxy S6(G9250), Galaxy 
S6(G920F), Galaxy S6(G9200), Galaxy s5(G9009D), Galaxy S5(G900F), Galaxy
 S5(G900H)*Samsung S-series*: S7272, S8300, S7562, S5830i, S5830, S5628, S5230, S3650, S3600c, S189, S139*Samsung G-series*: G5309W, G7200, J700F, J500F, J100F, G530H, G7106,G3815, G3812, CC03*Samsung W-series*: W2016, W2015, W2014, 
W2013,W999, W899(REV1.5), W899(REV0.7), W899TF, W899FPC, W799, W709, 
W709(2009,03,14), W699, W629, W589, W579*Samsung i-series*: i9060, i8262, i9200, i9090, 
i9505, i959, i747, i9500, i939D, i939, i9300, i9220, i929, i9100, i909, 
i9082, i9003, i8552, i8190, i8160, i809, i699,i589, i579, i535*Samsung A-series*: A8000, A7000, A5000*Nokia*: 8600, X6, E72, E62, E63, 6300, 5800, 5610, C5-00*HTC Series*: ONE, ONE-X, ONE-S, G221, G14FPC, G14, G13, G12, G11, G9, G8, G5, G6, G3, HD2, HD, T5399, P800, S1, 830*Blackberry*: HM1, HM2, HM3*Sony Ericsson*: ST15i/ST18i, LT15i/LT18i, X10*Sony*: L36H, LT29i*LG*: G2, Nexus 5, VX10000, VX9700, VX9100, KP500, KG70*Motorola*: ME525*MTK*: MT6253, MT6226BA, MT6225A, MT6223P, MT6223, MT6219*Qualcomm Case*: MSM6290, MSM7625, MSM6800A, MSM6800, MSM6500, MSM6050, MSM6055, QSC6020, QSC1100*Mi*: Mi4C, RedMi_Note3, RedMi_Note2, Mi4_TD, Mi4_WCDMA, RedMi_NOTE, Mi3-TD, RedMi, Mi2S, Mi2A, Mi1 *Supported models BlackFish:**LG*: S310, P765, P880, P895, P920, P940, T300, 
KG810, KG271, KG198, KG195, KG129, KG29i, KF510, KF311, KF310, KF240, 
KE820, KD877, KC910e, KC910, KC550, GX300, GT540, GT500, GS250, GS290, 
GS155, G117, GS108, GS101, GS100, GD910, GD880, GD580, GD510, GD350, 
GD310, GB230, GB210, E985, E975, Nexus 4, E720, E615, E612, E510, E405F,
 E400, D888, D802, D686, CT100, C660, C360, C330, C320, C300. A350, 
A258, A230, A200, A190, A108, A100*Samsung X-series*: X820, X810, X800, X700, X680, 
X668, X660, X650, X640, X638, X620, X508, X480, X478, X468, X450, x308, 
X210, X208, X160, X138, X100*Samsung E-series*: E900, E880, E870, E800, E788e, 
E770, E750,E730, E720, E708, E648, E638, E620, E610, E530, E418, E390, 
E378, E360, E350, E338, E330L, E258, E208, E1230, E1070*Samsung C-series*: C6712, C6112, C400, C5180, 
C3300i, C3222, C3212, C3212i, C3200G, C3200L,C268, C250, C230, C210, 
C200, C200, C188, C168, C158B, C130, C128*Samsung S-series*: S8500, S8300, S8003, S8000, 
S7562L, S7562, S7550, S7500, S7530, S7250, S6538,S6102E, S5830, S5830i, 
S5830L, S5750E, S5830, S5830i, S5830L, S5750E,S5670, S5580, S5570, 
S5570B,S5570i, S5560, S5360, S5302, S5301, S5300, S5260P, S5230, 
S5210,S3770M, S3650, S3350, S3550, S3100, S508, S300,S269, S189*Samsung A-series*: A9000, A7000*Samsung i-series*: i535, i997, i9505, i9500, 
i939d, i939, i9308, i9300, i929, i9260, i9250, i9228, i919, i9108, 
i9105, i9100, i9100g, i909, i908e, i9070, i9050, i9023, i9010, i9003, 
i9001, i900, i889, i8350, i8330, i8250, i8190, i8160P, i8160, i8150, 
i8000U, i7500, i747, i718, i6330C, i5801, i5800, i339, i300*Samsung W-series*: W2016, W2014, W2013, W999, W899, W799, W709, W699, W599, W589, W579, W559, W159, E848*Samsung N-series*: Note5(N920V), Note5(920P), 
Galaxy S6, N9150, Note4(N910F), Note4(N910U), Note3(N9009), 
Note3(N9005), Note3(N9002), N719, N7108, N7102, N7100, N7005, N70000, 
N620E*Samsung P-series*: P7510, P7500, P7320, P6200, P5100-3G, P3100, P1000, P510, P300, P100*Samsung B-series*: B9388, B9120, B9062, B5702C, Z308, F679, T500, T408, T108, F300, Z300*Samsung G-series*: Galaxy S7 Edge, G9300, G9250, G9200, G9009D,G900W, G900F*Blackberry*: 9800, 9780, 9700, 9650, 9630, 9550, 9530, 9500, 9000, 8900, 8800, 8530, 8520, 8330, 8310, 8230, 8220, 8130, 8100, 8230*Nokia*: 2020, x7-00, x2-02, C2-08, C2-00*HTC*: G21, G17*Xiaomi*: Mi3 TD, Mi3 WCDMA*Mi*: MiPas1, MiNote2, MiMax, MiMix, Mi5SPlus, Mi5ss, Mi5, Mi4S, Mi4TD, Mi4C, Mi2A, Mi2A, Mi2S, Red Mi, Mi1*iPhone*: iPhone 7Plus, iPhone7, iPhone SE, 
iPhone6S, iPhone6SPlus, iPhone6,iPhone5C-4G, iPhone5S, iPhone5S-TD, 
iPhone5S- WCDMA, iPhone5_EVT3, iPhone5_PVT, iPhone4S, iPhone4, 
iPhone4_CDMA, iPhone3GS*iPad*: iPad Mini2, iPad Air, iPad mini, iPad4, iPad3, iPad2*MTK*: MT6589/MT6320/MT6167/MT6628, MT6250, MT6225/MT6162/MT6620, MT6225, MT6226, MT6268*iTouch*: iTouch5, iTouch4*Meizu*: M8*Sony*: MT15, W20/W20i *ZXW Dongle - Package Contains:*ZXW Dongle - 1 pc.
Due to the onrush of technology and efforts to meet every customer's 
demands, the supplier retains the right to change some positions in the 
list of cables and accessories coming together with the product. 
Therefore, the package content presented above is rather tentative. More
 details on the matter can be obtained from our sales managers.   
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on theالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].       *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 02:45 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

